# train car layout



## plka (May 25, 2012)

I am wondering about the layout of the cars on the California Zephyr. We have a family bedroom on the lower level, car 531. My mother does not walk well but we are hoping to be able to help her with the stairs and allow her to go to the dining car and the sightseer lounge. Anyone know how close the sleeper car is to those two areas, or is there consistency in the arrangements of the train cars?


----------



## PRR 60 (May 25, 2012)

plka said:


> I am wondering about the layout of the cars on the California Zephyr. We have a family bedroom on the lower level, car 531. My mother does not walk well but we are hoping to be able to help her with the stairs and allow her to go to the dining car and the sightseer lounge. Anyone know how close the sleeper car is to those two areas, or is there consistency in the arrangements of the train cars?


You can find the car arrangement of all Amtrak long distance trains in THIS TOPIC:

From that topic, the present arrangement of the California Zephyr is this:



> CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR — 6 sets
> 
> ----|---- —— Heritage Baggage
> 
> ...


Your car 531 is next to the diner and the lounge is the next car after the diner.


----------



## Shanghai (May 25, 2012)

I hope your family

has a good trip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 25, 2012)

I was in 531 next to the diner in the fall, but they add a car (530?) in the summer so your car may be the middle sleeper.


----------



## the_traveler (May 25, 2012)

Car 531 is the 1st car next to the Dining Car. The Sightseer Lounge is the next car after the Dining Car. All access between cars is only on the upper level. If at all possible, I would try to move between cars when it is stopped, like at a station or on a siding, instead of when the train is moving. As far as the stairs, I would try to have someone behind her (going up) or ahead of her (going down). And remember that the attendant can bring meals to her in the room if necessary. (Tip accordingly.)


----------



## printman2000 (May 25, 2012)

You can see car layouts HERE


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 25, 2012)

BEWARE: Superliners have very narrow and twisty stairs!


----------



## Ozark Southern (May 25, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> BEWARE: Superliners have very narrow and twisty stairs!


True, but it's not necessary to ever go upstairs. Sleeper passengers board on the lower level of their sleeper, and if the room is downstairs, and the attendant brings the meals to the room, then the stairs don't factor into the trip at all. And if you do choose to go upstairs, it's not that many. I'm sure someone on here knows the exact number of stairs, but it's not a full flight.


----------

